# Υλικά Ηλεκτρονικών > Εξαρτήματα & Datasheets >  >  Brushes(Καρβουνάκια?) για ηλεκτρικό μοτέρ

## AAEIV

Γεια σε όλους!

Η μάνα μου έχει ένα πιστολάκι για τα μαλλιά, το οποίο καθώς δούλευε έκανε έναν περίεργο θόρυβο. Το άνοιξα να δω μήπως
έχει στραβώσει ο ανεμιστήρας, αλλά ανακάλυψα πως στο ένα brush του μοτέρ(μάλλον λέγεται καρβουνάκι στα ελληνικά) βγάζει sparks!

Το κοίταξα λίγο καλύτερα και είδα(για την ακρίβεια έπεσε στα χέρια μου) πως έχει φθαρεί.
Οι διαστάσεις του είναι 5mm x 5mm x ~2mm.

Το εντυπωσιακό είναι πως το μοτέρ δεν γυρίζει όταν λείπει το brush!

Ξέρει κανείς που μπορώ να βρω στην Αθήνα κάποιο κατάστημα που να πουλάει brushes?

----------


## makatas

Χωρίς καρβουνάκια δεν δύναται να δουλεύει το μοτέρ. Δεν είναια πλώς διακοσμητικά. 
Οι σπίθες είναι φυσιολογικές. Αν είναι υπερβολικά πολλές τότε ίσως θέλει καθαρισμό ο συλλέκτης του μοτέρ, επανατοποθέτηση ή και γυαλοχαρτάρισμα τα καρβουνάκια ώστε να κάνουν καλύτερη επαφή.
Αν είναι πολύ φαγωμένα, ίσως θες αντικατασταση
Ή βγάζεις τα υπάρχοντα και τα πας, ή παίρνεις και τη συσκευή μαζί σε καταστήματα που εμπορεύονται ηλεκτρικά μοτέρ, ηλεκτρικά εργαλεία, ανταλλακτικά, μερικές φορές και σε καταστήματα ηλεκτρονικών ίσως βρεις αντίστοιχο καρβουνάκι.

Περίεργο να φάει τα καρβουνάκια ένα πιστολάκι που από τη φύση του δεν δουλεύει πολλές ώρες...μάλλον μια επανατοποθέτηση τους θα τακτοποιήσει το θόρυβο και τις πολλές σπίθες. Αν τα πιέσεις και λίγο ίσως κάνουν καλύτερη επαφή

----------


## AAEIV

Σ'ευχαριστώ πολύ για την απάντησή σου.
Αρχικά προσπάθησα να το επανατοποθετήσω αλλά αν το σφίξω στο τέρμα του, δεν σφηνώνει, οπότε μάλλον θέλει αλλαγή.
Πάντως το πιστολάκι είναι 10 ετών, οπότε είναι λογικό να έχει φθαρεί ή όχι?

Οι σπίθες γιατί είναι φυσιολογικές?

Ξέρεις κάποιο κατάστημα με ηλεκτρικά μοτέρ?
Το κόστος αυτών πόσο μπορεί να είναι?

----------


## makatas

Δεν μπορώ να στο περιγράψω με σωστούς όρους, επειδή δεν έχω τη θεωρία. Ψάξε αν θες ετσι εγκυκλοπαιδικά στο γούγλη για το πως δουλεύουν τα καρβουνάκια.
Έχεις δει ποτέ που συσκευές όπως δράπανα κλπ έχουν πάντα σπίθες στο πίσω μέρος τους; Από τα καρβουνάκια και αυτές.
Κοίτα, ανάλογα το καρβουνάκι, κάποια πάνε μέχρι και 10 ευρώ (για dremel που είχα ψάξει)
Άλλα είναι γύρω στα 3-4, οικονομικά δηλαδή, αλλά πρέπει να ταιριάξουν καλά. Μήπως συμφέρει να πάρεις άλλο πιστολάκι καλύτερα; Το κρίνεις
Δυστυχώς δεν έχω κάποιο κατάστημα να προτείνω ίσως ξέρει κάποιος άλλος εδώ μέσα.

----------


## AAEIV

Μπορώ να καταλάβω κάποιους σπινθήρες λόγω τριβής, αλλά αυτοί ήταν λόγω εκκένωσης!
Μπορούσε κανείς να ακούσει την κατάρρευση του διηλεκτρικού!!!

Το πιστολάκι αυτό, είναι της μάνας μου και είναι επαγγελματικό, οπότε η αγορά καινούριου θα πάει ~100€.

Έριξα μια ματιά στο ebay και μπορεί κανείς να βρει αρκετά φθηνά(με 5€ 50 κομμάτια) αλλά δεν έχει ποικιλία σε μεγέθη.

Ελπίζω να μπορεί κάποιος να προτείνει κάποιο κατάστημα όπου μπορώ να βρω καρβουνάκια!

Σ'ευχαριστώ πολύ Μάκη για τις συμβουλές και τον χρόνο σου!

----------


## sakis apos

Ο σπινθηρισμός  είναι  φυσιολογικός  λόγο του ότι οι τομείς του συλλέκτη  ανά ζευγάρι  έρχονται σε επαφή με της *ψήκτρες*  (στα ΕΛΛΗΝΙΚΑ)  και επομένως θέτουν υπό τάση ένα πηνίο του δρομέα,(χοντρικά γιατί υπάρχουν διαφορές ανάλογα το είδος της περιέλιξης κυματοτύλιγμα ή βρογχοτύλιγμα). Συνεπώς κατά την περιστροφή αλλά τυλίγματα  θέτονται από τάση και άλλα διακόπτονται, από όπου προκύπτει και ο σπινθηρισμός.
Βάσει τον παραπάνω καταλαβαίνεις γιατί δεν δουλεύει χωρείς  τις ψήκτρες στην θέση τους ,και γιατί σπινθηρίζει περισσότερο όταν δεν έχει καλή επαφή με τον συλλέκτη (σπασμένη ,χαλασμένο ελατήριο )
Όταν όμως ο σπινθηρισμός είναι πάνω από τον συνήθη και συνοδεύεται και από θόρυβο  είναι από βραχυκυκλωμένες σπείρες στων δρομέα .

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> Οι διαστάσεις του είναι 5mm x 5mm x ~2mm.



 δεν κατάλαβα τις διαστάσεις ποιο είναι ποιο? π.χ. το πλάτος το ύψος το μήκος ?

έτσι όπως το έγραψες δεν μου βγαίνει γιατί αν το πλάτος είναι 5 χιλιοστά το ύψος 5 χιλιοστά .. το μήκος 2 χιλιοστά? δεν γίνεται . Αλλά και όπως να δω τα νούμερα δεν βγαίνουν.

*Πλάτος* είναι π.χ. σε ένα αυτοκίνητο από το ένα φανάρι (προβολέα ) στο απέναντι φανάρι της ίδιας πρόσοψης 
*Ύψος* από την ρόδα στο τελικό ύψος της οροφής  
*Μήκος* από το εμπρός φανάρι στο πίσω φανάρι

Σωστός στο #6 ... συμφωνώ απόλυτα.

Για την μητέρα σου ... σου κάνει αυτό? .. είναι πιο "επαγγελματικό" και από τα "επαγγελματικά" ... δεν κάνει 100 Ε .. αλλά 29 Ε 
http://www.praktiker.gr/p/pistoli-th...bt-ha-2000-365
Ένα τέτοιο έκανα δώρο στην "Αγαπημένη" μου πεθερά ... και από τότε με "θυμάται"  :Lol:

----------


## AAEIV

> Όταν όμως ο σπινθηρισμός είναι πάνω από τον συνήθη και συνοδεύεται και από θόρυβο είναι από βραχυκυκλωμένες σπείρες στων δρομέα .



Κατ'αρχάς σ'ευχαριστώ πολύ για την απάντηση και τις πληροφορίες! Όσο για το spark, αν έχει συμβεί διηλεκτρική κατάρρευση τότε δικαιολογείται ο ήχος. Αν είναι απλά βραχυκυκλωμένες οι σπείρες πως δικαιολογείται? Εκτός αν εννοείς ότι το spark γίνεται μεταξύ της παραφίνης από το πηνίο-σύρμα.

Πως μπορεί κανείς να φτιάξει τις βραχυκυκλωμένες σπείρες?





> δεν κατάλαβα τις διαστάσεις ποιο είναι ποιο? π.χ. το πλάτος το ύψος το μήκος ?



2mm είναι το πάχος του, δηλαδή η απόσταση από την μεριά που εφάπτεται στο μοτέρ(στο κομμάτι που γυρίζει) μέχρι την μεριά που τροφοδοτείται.

4hAF6IG.jpg





> Για την μητέρα σου ... σου κάνει αυτό? .. είναι πιο "επαγγελματικό" και από τα "επαγγελματικά" ... δεν κάνει 100 Ε .. αλλά 29 Ε 
> http://www.praktiker.gr/p/pistoli-th...bt-ha-2000-365
> Ένα τέτοιο έκανα δώρο στην "Αγαπημένη" μου πεθερά ... και από τότε με "θυμάται"



Καλό!!! Θα τα κάψει οπότε δεν θα ξαναχρειαστεί στέγνωμα!!!

----------


## lepouras

ε εντάξει τα φάγανε τα ψωμιά τους.λογικές και οι πολλές σπίθες και πρόσεξε μην σου καψει καμιά μπομπίνα. με 2 χιλιοστά πάλι καλά που δεν έβγαλε και χέρι να φωνάζει θέλω άλλα κάρβουνα(το αντίθετο της ταινίας) :Biggrin:

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> 2mm είναι το πάχος του, δηλαδή η απόσταση από την μεριά που εφάπτεται στο μοτέρ(στο κομμάτι που γυρίζει) μέχρι την μεριά που τροφοδοτείται.



Άρα με λίγα λόγια η πλευρά που ακουμπάει στο περιστρεφόμενο μέρος είναι 2 χιλιοστά σωστά?
Επομένως το πλάτος είναι 5mm και μήκος 5mm ... Σημείωση το μήκος είναι μήκος όπως το μετράς τώρα? (φθαρμένο?) . Το καινούριο δηλαδή εννοείται μπορεί το (μήκος του) να είναι και π.χ. 1 εκατοστό ή 2 εκατοστά? Τα λέω σωστά?

----------

Olonos (05-01-15)

----------


## lepouras

> *2mm* είναι το πάχος του, δηλαδή η απόσταση από την *μεριά που εφάπτεται στο μοτέρ*(στο κομμάτι που γυρίζει) μέχρι την *μεριά που τροφοδοτείται.*







> Άρα με λίγα λόγια η πλευρά που ακουμπάει στο περιστρεφόμενο μέρος είναι 2 χιλιοστά σωστά?
> Επομένως το πλάτος είναι 5mm και μήκος 5mm ... Σημείωση το μήκος είναι μήκος όπως το μετράς τώρα? (φθαρμένο?) . Το καινούριο δηλαδή εννοείται μπορεί το (μήκος του) να είναι και π.χ. 1 εκατοστό ή 2 εκατοστά? Τα λέω σωστά?



αυτό το μήκος σου λέει είναι 2 χιλιοστά.

----------


## sakis apos

[QUOTE=AAEIV;591718]Κατ'αρχάς σ'ευχαριστώ πολύ για την απάντηση και τις πληροφορίες! Όσο για το spark, αν έχει συμβεί διηλεκτρική κατάρρευση τότε δικαιολογείται ο ήχος. Αν είναι απλά βραχυκυκλωμένες οι σπείρες πως δικαιολογείται? Εκτός αν εννοείς ότι το spark γίνεται μεταξύ της παραφίνης από το πηνίο-σύρμα.

Πως μπορεί κανείς να φτιάξει τις βραχυκυκλωμένες σπείρες?






Σε περίπτωση βραχυκυκλωμένων σπειρών αλλάζει και η σύνθετη αντίσταση και όλες η μαγνητικές ιδιότητες του πηνίου οπότε και το ρεύμα που διαρρέεται, αποτέλεσμα  ο ισχυρός σπινθηρισμός και η υπερθέρμανση του κινητήρα .
Επισκευάζεται με καινούργια περιέλιξη , Αλλά να είσαι σίγουρος ότι *δεν* *συμφέρει* .

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> αυτό το μήκος σου λέει είναι 2 χιλιοστά.



Δηλαδή όπως παρακάτω? όπου κύκλος ο συλλέκτης και όπου μαύρο το καρβουνάκι. Σωστή η διάταξη?

Καρβουνάκι.JPG

----------


## lepouras

> Δηλαδή όπως παρακάτω? όπου κύκλος ο συλλέκτης και όπου μαύρο το καρβουνάκι. Σωστή η διάταξη?
> 
> Καρβουνάκι.JPG



  ωραία ,κανε τούμπα τα νούμερά σου τώρα και συνεννοηθήκαμε.το 2 στο 5.

----------


## AAEIV

> ε εντάξει τα φάγανε τα ψωμιά τους.λογικές και οι πολλές σπίθες και πρόσεξε μην σου καψει καμιά μπομπίνα. με 2 χιλιοστά πάλι καλά που δεν έβγαλε και χέρι να φωνάζει θέλω άλλα κάρβουνα(το αντίθετο της ταινίας)



Το θέμα είναι ότι δεν ξέρω πόσο ήταν το αρχικό, αλλά αν κρίνω από τον χώρο που έχει για να μπει, δεν μπορεί να είναι πάνω από 2mm.





> Άρα με λίγα λόγια η πλευρά που ακουμπάει στο περιστρεφόμενο μέρος είναι 2 χιλιοστά σωστά?
> Επομένως το πλάτος είναι 5mm και μήκος 5mm ... Σημείωση το μήκος είναι μήκος όπως το μετράς τώρα? (φθαρμένο?) . Το καινούριο δηλαδή εννοείται μπορεί το (μήκος του) να είναι και π.χ. 1 εκατοστό ή 2 εκατοστά? Τα λέω σωστά?



Η πλευρά που ακουμπάει το περιστρεφόμενο μέρος, είναι αυτή που τρίβεται. Τώρα είναι στα ~1.8mm και ο χώρος που έχει για να μπει είναι ~2mm.
Υποθέτω ότι οι άλλες πλευρές δεν έχουν λόγο να φαγωθούν, αφού δεν τρίβονται, εκτός κι αν κάνω λάθος οπότε διαφωτίστε με!

----------


## AAEIV

> Σε περίπτωση βραχυκυκλωμένων σπειρών αλλάζει και η σύνθετη αντίσταση και όλες η μαγνητικές ιδιότητες του πηνίου οπότε και το ρεύμα που διαρρέεται, αποτέλεσμα  ο ισχυρός σπινθηρισμός και η υπερθέρμανση του κινητήρα .
> Επισκευάζεται με καινούργια περιέλιξη , Αλλά να είσαι σίγουρος ότι *δεν* *συμφέρει* .



Καταλαβαίνω πως μπορεί να υπερθερμανθεί ο κινητήρας(μεγαλύτερη αντίσταση-περισσότερη καταναλισκόμενη ισχύς-περισσότερη μεταφορά θερμότητας).
Δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω πως μπορεί να αλλάξει σημαντικά η αντίσταση(πόσο μάλλον οι μαγνητικές ιδιότητες του πηνίου).
Και πάλι όμως,  ο σπινθήρας που συνοδεύεται από θόρυβο σημαίνει διηλεκτρική κατάρρευση και στην περίπτωσή μου, τα sparks έρχονταν από το καρβουνάκι στο περιστρεφόμενο μέρος του μοτέρ γεγονός που σημαίνει ότι το διηλεκτρικό που αστοχεί είναι ο ατμοσφαιρικό αέρας.

----------


## lepouras

βγάλε μια φωτογραφία στο σημείο να δούμε και να σου πούμε. αλλά 2 χιλιοστά δεν νομίζω εκτός αν είναι κάνα μοτερακι του κ@^*ου.

----------


## AAEIV

> βγάλε μια φωτογραφία στο σημείο να δούμε και να σου πούμε. αλλά 2 χιλιοστά δεν νομίζω εκτός αν είναι κάνα μοτερακι του κ@^*ου.



Καλή ιδέα!
Μόνο που θα γίνει το βράδυ, γιατί δεν το έχω μαζί μου.
Δεν ξέρω πόσο καλό είναι το μοτέρ, αλλά ένα σεσουάρ δεν μπορεί να χρειάζεται κανά μοτέρ τέρας, έτσι δεν είναι?

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> ωραία ,κανε τούμπα τα νούμερά σου τώρα και συνεννοηθήκαμε.το 2 στο 5.



 Ρε σεις αν τα βάλω ανάποδα τα νούμερα . Τότε μιλάμε για 5mmX5mm (τετραγωνικό ) καρβουνάκι που πατάει στον συλλέκτη και το 2mm είναι ξεπατωμένο φούλ μήκος που αυτό το 2mm (καινούριο) μπορεί να ήταν και 2 εκατοστά!
Ε φυσικά θα σπινθηρίζει ! αφού με τα 2mm εναπομείναντα μήκος καρβουνάκι .. λίγο ακόμα θέλει να βρει το ελατήριο πάνω στον συλλέκτη εννοείται το ελατήριο έχει σταματήσει πια να σπρώχνει το καρβουνάκι και πάει σαν τρελό με αποτέλεσμα να κλωτσάει και να σπινθηρίζει.
Τότε ο φίλος μας πρέπει να αναζητήσει καρβουνάκια 5mmΠλάτος X5mm ύψος Χ (Άγνωστο πόσο ήταν το μήκος καινούριο) 

http://www.karagewrgiou.gr/%CE%BA%CE...%CE%B9-5x5x15/

http://www.karagewrgiou.gr/category/...a/karvounakia/

----------


## AAEIV

Να και οι φωτογραφίες

2013-04-01 21.23.56.jpg2013-04-01 21.25.07.jpg2013-04-01 21.26.10.jpg

----------


## lepouras

Θάνο ελπίζω να καταλαβαίνεις ότι ολόκληρα αυτά τα τσουτσουνια που πετάνε αριστερά και δεξιά είναι οι θήκες για τα καρβουνάκια. οπότε δεν μιλάμε για 2 χιλιοστά χώρο αλλά για σχεδόν 1,5 - 2 εκατοστά. οπότε μην το συζητάς καθόλου και πήγαινε να πάρεις καρβουνάκια προτού η φωνή γίνει φάσκελο από το μοτέρ(με το συμπάθιο έτσι :Biggrin: ).

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Θάνος μην μασάς ... μάλλον 5Χ5Χ15 mm είναι , όπως σου έδειξα στο #19 

Τα 2mm είναι "ξεπάτωμα" του μήκους (που καινούριο ήταν παραπάνω) ... είσαι τυχερός που παρά 2 χιλιοστά το πιστόλι σου θα γινόταν φλογοβόλο .
Το άλλο κομμάτι από την άλλη πλευρά φαγώθηκε το ίδιο? ή βρήκε το ελατήριο πάνω στον συλλέκτη?
Το συμπεραίνω και από τις πολύ μεγάλες θήκες υποδοχής που έχει για την τοποθέτηση τους που σε καμιά περίπτωση δεν είναι 2mm το μήκος.

----------


## AAEIV

Στην μία μεριά το καρβουνάκι έχει το αποτύπωμα του ελατηρίου.
Αυτά τα αυτάκια δεν έχουν χώρο για να μπει κάτι τόσο μεγάλο.
Έχουν ένα μακρόστενο κενό στο οποίο μπαίνει το ελατήριο και απ'έξω ένα σπείρωμα για να βιδώνουν αυτά τα μπεζ και να σπρώχνουν το ελατήριο.

Το άλλο καρβουνάκι φαίνεται να είναι ίδιο με αυτό που "έφυγε".

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Επειδή δεν ξέρουμε τι μήκος είχε από κατασκευής (εκτός και πεις τι μάρκα είναι το πιστόλι και υπάρχει ενημέρωση στο δίκτυο ) 

Αλλά και αν δεν το βρούμε το μήκος η γνώμη είναι να μην μπουν τόσο μεγάλα έτσι ώστε και να μην μπαίνει το ελατήριο αλλά και πάλι και να μπαίνει το καρβουνάκι φρόντισε να το σμικρύνεις το μήκος λίγο ακόμα επιπλέον έτσι ώστε να έχει μια ελαστικότητα η ώθηση του ελατήριου προς το καρβουνάκι και κατά συνέπεια και προς τον συλλέκτη.

Το καρβουνάκι που θα βρεις αν είναι πολύ μεγάλο το μήκος τρόχισε (σε σταθερό τροχό πέτρας) το και μείωσε το μήκος όσο χρειάζεται ... κατά προτίμηση μην το κόψεις π.χ. με σιδεροπρίονο μπορεί να σπάσει

----------


## AAEIV

Μέτρησα την υποδοχή για τα καρβουνάκια(αυτά τα κυλινδράκια που εξέχουν) και είναι 5.3mm x 5.3mm x 24.1mm(αυτή η απόσταση είναι μέχρι το περιστρεφόμενο μέρος).
Υποθέτω πως ένα καρβουνάκι 5 x 5 x15 θα κάνει, έτσι δεν είναι?

----------


## Κυριακίδης

όχι δεν θα κάνει τα 0.3 δέκατα παίζουν τον ρόλο τους . ίσως αν βρεις 5.5 και τα κατεβάσεις στα 5.3 πάνω σε επίπεδο πολύ λεπτό γυαλόχαρτο (που είναι επισημαίνω πολύ δύσκολο να γίνει με ακρίβεια σε όλη την επιφάνεια) μέχρι που να μπουν εφαρμοστά στις θήκες τους . αλλά και να μην παρεμποδίζονται στην κίνηση τους από το ελατήριο.
Το πρόβλημα είναι πως θα τα "πλανάρεις" με τέτοια ακρίβεια 
Στο μήκος που είναι λιγότερο κανένα πρόβλημα .
Δοκίμασε να πλανάρεις με πολύ λεπτό γυαλόχαρτο (σχεδόν νερογυαλόχαρτο)  το 5,5 (αν βρεις) και στις τέσσερις πλευρές αλλά μην φανταστείς πολύ 3 - 5 φορές πάνω κάτω μπορεί να αρκούν για 0,3 δέκατα του χιλιοστού . και δοκίμαζε στην θήκη κατά επανάληψη ώστε να μπαίνουν αρκετά ανεμπόδιστα αλλά και να επαρκεί η δύναμη του ελατηρίου να τα σπρώχνει

----------


## AAEIV

Άρα μένει να βρω κάποιο κοντινό σε διαστάσεις καρβουνάκι.
Ξέρεις μήπως κάποιο μαγαζί στην Αθήνα που να έχει καρβουνάκια?

Πήγα σε διάφορα καταστήματα εργαλείων στην περιοχή μου μήπως και έχουν καρβουνάκια και μου έκανε εντύπωση πως οι περισσότεροι κατάλαβαν ότι είναι από σεσουάρ αλλά δεν είχαν.
Μου έκανε επίσης εντύπωση πως δεν ήξεραν κάποιο μαγαζί να πουλάει τέτοια.

----------

